# Betta Breeders in the US?



## xMandy (May 21, 2011)

Does anyone have a list or know or any good breeders in the US? 
I'm interested in looking for halfmoon male but don't really want to get one out of the us. (I know that sounds weird.)

Also, what do you guys pick when you order a betta? No live guarantee or shipping with one?
I know most breeders double to shipping price when you're going to overnight or whatever and get a live arrival guarantee. 
What's the chance of them arriving dead? 
And in the summer like this - would you guys get a hot/cool pack?
I wouldn't want to overheat him or make him too cool. yarg!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Martinismommy and Basement Bettas are probably the ones producing the nicest fish on AB right now.

Martinismommy's fish are gorgeous. She doesn't have any posted right now but if you contact her she might have some available. Basement Bettas does have fish for sale on aquabid right now and her prices are decent.

Most sellers offer a live arrival guarantee for express shipping only, however during the summer it's pretty safe to go with priority. I've never used cooling packs during the summer but if your seller advises it it might be worth considering.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

There is also Chard56 who lives in one of the M states .. can't remember which lol.

I am breeding, but don't have any spawns ready currently.


----------



## xMandy (May 21, 2011)

How would I look them up on aquabid? 
I almost bought a male from basement bettas today, but need to stick to what I'm really looking for! (Some sort of dragon) 

Thank you both.


----------



## russalka (Mar 23, 2011)

Click on the ask the seller a question button on this web site for Martinismommy. You'll need to set up an aquabid account to do it.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashm1307804434


----------



## xMandy (May 21, 2011)

Holy moly that's a pretty male.
I've decided right now I'm going to start looking for a crowntail female - and because I'm looking for a really nice one I don't mind shipping from a breeder outside the us. 
I'll keep these breeders in mind though! Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

Hey, I was just gonna say that I'm not sure if your against Petco, but if you look hard enough, they have amazing betta 

I just thought I'd let you know to save you some time and money.


----------



## xMandy (May 21, 2011)

I wish we had petco here! But sadly we dont.. we have petsmart. bleh 
None of my local fish stores have crowtail females or anything other than v/ts or c/t males.


----------

